# Hamster died out of the blue



## Katebook11 (Jan 19, 2019)

My Syrian hamster Edgar has just died randomly tonight. He was perfectly healthy and playing around yesterday. He was fine yesterday and early this morning, but when I came home this evening he was sleeping in a spot he has never slepted before. He was very limp and cold but still breathing. I held him on a heating pad on low and he would move parts of his body. He then seemed to be almost gagging or gasping for breath and shaking. He then died after about an hour and a half of holding him. Does anyone know what may have happened to him? I have had him less than a month and he is no older than 4 months old. Attached is a photo taken last week.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. Where did you acquire your hamster from?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. What type of bedding did you use please?


----------



## Katebook11 (Jan 19, 2019)

Tiggers said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. Where did you acquire your hamster from?


A small loca pet store


----------



## Katebook11 (Jan 19, 2019)

Animallover26 said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your loss. What type of bedding did you use please?


I believe it is pine. A Petsmart recommendation.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Katebook11 said:


> I believe it is pine. A Petsmart recommendation.


Are you sure it was pine? If so I am sorry to say that Pine is dangerous to hamsters, pine contains phenol chemicals that can cause respiratory and liver problems. 

Did you use anything for nesting? Just what you describe sounds like chocking.


----------

